# Guided Spring Turkey Hunts



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It's that time of year again guys ! 

Spring Turkey Season !

The application dates for the early hunts or deadline for buying the over the counter license for the late guaranteed hunt is _Jan. 1st thru Feb. 1st._

_Don't forget to buy that licence _ !!
Feb.1st has a way of sneaking up on you !!

I have 24 different private properties to hunt this year. All prime farmland with good flocks of birds. I'll have the birds scouted out so we'll be into the action at first light.

Last year my success rate was 99% with 2 Record Book birds bagged.

I have a camper here at the house that sleeps good, or there is a small, clean motel within 5 blocks with good rates for overnighters. Runs about 30-40 per night. 

We'll have nightly BBQs and a campfire. You guys will get to sample my World Famous Camp Beans too, that alone is worth it ! :coolgleam  

Now, some guys just like to hunt and go after a bird.
Thats fine and a boatload of fun. 
But, if you want to learn the tricks of the trade and how to run a slate, box, tube call or mouth call, I'll be happy to turn this hunt into a learning experience as well so you can go it alone next year.

I learned how to call and hunt Longbeards from Rod Benson and Greg Abbas, 2 of the best Turkey Hunters/Callers there ever was in my opinion.

For anyone that has never hunted Spring Longbeards, hang onto your hat, cause your in for a ride ! 

Cost is 100.00 per gun/ per day.

********One thing I need to add.*********

This is hunting.
Nothing is guaranteed. Any guide that promises a kill is either hunting behind a fence or pulling your leg.

All I can promise you is a good time and that I'll do my best doing what I do best,
Calling and hunting Spring Gobblers.

Chances are well above average that we'll get into some good birds.
I do my homework, but, there's also that chance that we'll get skunked. 
We'll hunt sun-up till sun down till sun down trying to bag that Long Beard.

Thanks fellas and Best Of Luck This Season !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Tom,

Where is this hunt located? 
And is it good for any of the available hunting periods?

I think I'd like to bring my son (12yo) to learn how to hunt turkeys.

Thanks
John


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Thunderhead,

Have you ever considered putting together a class or "seminar"?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Keep watching I'm sure something is in the works


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Due........it's for any hunt time that you'd like to go. If your interested, PM me and we'll talk. 

The 2nd Annual Smokeys Archery Turkey Seminar and M&G is in the works as we speak. I'll have a date set by the end of this week.


----------



## kotch (Dec 29, 2005)

Where about are you located. Would like to consider trying a hunt with my 18 year old son this spring. We are novices at Turkey, but very experienced hunters otherwise.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

kotch, 
I'm in Carson City, Montcalm county.
PM me if you'd like to go.


----------



## Dave Lukomski (Jan 18, 2006)

I am interested in coming up Turkey hunting, with my 5 year old son. I know that might be a challenge but I'll risk it. Can you let me know what dates you have. I can be reached at 734-417-6456


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Dave, I PM'd you my contact info.


----------

